# Vri & Ore



## normalrog (Jan 21, 2008)

I own 2 VRI managed resorts and have been patiently waiting for this promised VRI/ORE internal exchange program to launch.  Anyone know anything about it?

The original press release:

Vacation Resorts International Purchases
Owner's Resorts & Exchange Inc. (ORE)

July 5, 2006, Laguna Hills, CA – Vacation Resorts International (VRI) announces the purchase of Owner’s Resorts & Exchange Inc. (ORE).

ORE has been headquartered in Salt Lake City, Utah for the past 15 years and those offices will remain in tact and operational with the existing team members, under the direction of VRI. This purchase adds 25 resort associations in ten states to VRI. ORE also offers an internal exchange program and manages a program called Multi-Resort Ownership Partnership (MROP) (a weeks based vacation club) that includes over 65 resort locations.

As stated by Roy Fraser, Chairman and CEO of VRI: "This is a very exciting time for VRI. The team at ORE has the same strong values and ethics that have been the trademark of VRI for the last 26 years and we look forward to the opportunities that will continue to present themselves as a result of joining two great teams together. The VRI executive team led by Joseph Takacs, President and including Alex Fogel, COO, Juanita Presley, CFO, Stacey Shilling, Sr. Vice President Operations and Jan Samson, Sr. Vice President Business and Corporate Development have done, and continue to do an outstanding job for VRI and I am confident they, along with the new team from ORE will welcome and ensure a seamless merger of ORE into VRI."

"The ORE internal exchange program is extremely attractive, and we look forward to being able to integrate this program into many of the resorts that VRI is privileged to manage as a very cost effective, simple to use program for the owners," says Joseph Takacs, President of VRI.

Some of the new resort locations included in this purchase are Jackson Hole, Wyoming; Mesquite, Nevada; Pinetop, Arizona; Ruidoso, New Mexico; Sun Valley, Idaho; Waikiki and Kauai, Hawaii and several locations in Utah, including Park City.

"These locations give us beautiful new vacation destinations and bring our total resort family to almost 150 resort locations and over 300,000 owners," says Jan Samson, Senior Vice President Business and Corporate Development & Special Projects. "We are thrilled to be announcing this purchase of ORE, and are obviously very excited about what it means to our future as well as those of all of our team members and owners that we so proudly serve!"


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have been waiting too.  They said that it would have to be a resort by resort basis and the HOA would have to vote using the VRI/ORE system in addition to the system that they are currently using.


----------



## rptgeek (Feb 8, 2008)

*I went into the VRI office today*

I went into the VRI offices today to conclude a transfer of a timeshare week.

While in there, I asked about the VRI resorts becoming available to the MROP owners and she said that throughout this year more and more resorts will becoming available.  I can only assume the reverse will also be true - that ORE resorts will be available for VRI members.


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Shamelessly copied from an email from Jan Sampson:

Yes!  The rumors are definitely true.
> VRI will be launching VRI*ety (the re-named ORE Internal Exchange
> Program) in February. 
> We are starting with the initial ex-ORE resorts along with about eight
> other VRI-managed resorts.  Our goal is to add more resorts to VRI*ety
> each month in 2008, so that all VRI-managed resorts are in the program
> by year end 2008.



Stay tuned!


----------



## laynemiller (Feb 10, 2008)

I am on the board of a time share administered by VRI and their representative said it will open in the next month or so. The old ORE time shares will be included in about 150 VRI time shares.
As was stated above- stay tuned.
Layne


----------



## london (Feb 10, 2008)

*VRI and ORE*

Owners of resorts in the VRI network do receive a 20.00 discount on RCI exchanges into another VRI resort. 144 vs 164 fee.

VRI owners also get preference in trading to other VRI resorts in in RCI system.


----------



## laynemiller (Feb 11, 2008)

An update from VRI:
This letter came in the mail today and says in part:
"Enclosed is the VRI*ety announcement that is being sent to you and each of your fellow board members. In about a week, this will be followed with a letter to each of your resort owners that will include ... information, along with a new VRI*ety guide for their and your use.." It goes on to say that VRI's internal exchange program will be relaunched next week. "Our goal is that by the end of 2008, there will be over 150 resorts in VRI*ety. For further information, call a new number, 888-203-1044 beginning February 19th. Exchange fee will be less than $100 and will start off with no membership fee... hmmm. You will also be able to book 3 or 4 night stays at select resorts. RCI subscribing members will continue to enjoy man of RCI's longstanding program features such as access to extensive RCI exchange network of more than 4,000 resorts in over 100 countries. If you should happen to select a property in the VRI family of resorts, you'll receive a $20 discount off the standard RCI exchange fee, plus you qualify for the VRI only discounted RCI weeks membership fee rate of 3 years for teh price of 2, a $51 savings.
There you have it.
Layne


----------



## janapur (Feb 11, 2008)

I purchased a resale week not knowing a thing about VRI, I bought to use. Already, I have enjoyed the VRI preference in an RCI exchange to Maui. (a gift to my in-laws as their search was seeing nothing while mine pulled one in a week) How do I get on this mailing list for VRI?

thanks,
Jana


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks layne.  It is nice to see that the program is moving forward.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool...so if I'm reading this correctly, I'll be able to make a future exchanges using my SCI week through the VRI*ety program to exchange with other VRI properities without needing to be an RCI member.  

Great!

Between what I can do with HGVC and their extended reach through RCI and now the VRI*ety programs I'm betting I won't need to bother maintaining a separate RCI account to stay where we want.   And if I'm wrong, I'm certain RCI won't turn down my $$.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 20, 2008)

The changes may be good for VRI members, but I think my MROP membership just got very devalued.  I used to be able to search online with the old program.  That's gone - a message now shows up telling you to phone the VRIety exchange operated by RCI.  The exchange fee used to be $74.  Now that  RCI is running the show, they say "less than $100."  I'll have to phone to find out the exact amount.  

There also is no way to look at your information online any longer because the members only section of the VRI site is completely gone.  

First we paid a special assessment for $175 and then we lost the online booking  ability.

Does anyone know if there are plans to put the VRIety exchange online?  Also, in the past, you could book an exchange through ORE and then put that exchanged week into RCI or II.  Is that still possible?


----------



## chemteach (Feb 20, 2008)

laynemiller said:


> An update from VRI:
> This letter came in the mail today and says in part:
> "Enclosed is the VRI*ety announcement that is being sent to you and each of your fellow board members.
> Layne



Layne,
Are you a MROP board member?  If so, do you know what the future is for being able to access your account information online?  There was no warning that the online information would disappear.


----------



## laynemiller (Feb 20, 2008)

> Layne,
> Are you a MROP board member? If so, do you know what the future is for being able to access your account information online? There was no warning that the online information would disappear.


Hi,
No, I am on the board of Peppermill Palms in Mesquite, Nevada, which is one of the timeshare buildings at the Oasis. Nothing was said about how the exchanges would work, but I'm assuming it could be done online. I would be willing to make a call to see if more information is available if you would like.
Layne


----------



## w879jr1 (Feb 20, 2008)

*More bad news?*



chemteach said:


> First we paid a special assessment for $175 and then we lost the online booking  ability.



Isn't the amount of the special assessment $250 per week owned?

It will be some time before all cost increases for MROP/ORE members are revealed, but there are some unpleasant clues. Until now MROP/ORE internal exchanges were $75, but earlier postings suggest a figure closer to $100 in future (and the possibility of a membership fee).

I believe that the suggestion of a membership fee indicates the involvement of RCI in the new VRI exchange procedure, with a desire by RCI to generate more annual revenue. It seems that the cost of exchanging a VRI*ety resort for another one will actually soon be $140, after payment of a probably significant membership fee. I will not be very impressed by any suggestion that this gives me a $20 discount!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2008)

I, too am disappointed with the way these changes are being handled.  The $250 SA, while questionable, gives my family additional access to a usable facility. I don't know that I don't have something for sale, and if it is worth anything when/if I do. I can't imagine that calling a toll-free line to hash out a vacation time/ location/ cost/ points or not/ exchange fee/ and I don't know what-all will be a pleasant experience. DW and I have enjoyed trolling the MROP website looking at and thinking about where/when to go. I hope VRI*ety gets their online presence up and running soon.

Jim Ricks


----------



## gravityrules (Feb 21, 2008)

There seems to be a tendency to sell, often at rock bottom prices, AFTER paying a special assessment.  If the SA has been paid, it seems to me that the probability of another SA is considerably lessened.

Concerning the website(s), is there an 'official' time for the MROP/VRI*ety website to be on-line?  Will there only be a single website or will there be a separate one for MROP?


----------



## gravityrules (Feb 21, 2008)

There seems to be a tendency to sell, often at rock bottom prices, AFTER paying a special assessment.  If the SA has been paid, it seems to me that the probability of another SA is considerably lessened.

Concerning the website(s), is there an 'official' time for the MROP/VRI*ety website to be on-line?  Will there only be a single website or will there be a separate one for MROP?


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 23, 2008)

*VRI*ety Relaunched*

VRI has announced the relaunch of the VRI*ety program as of 2/19/08.  It opens with 70+ resorts with a goal of over 150 by year end 2008. 

So far it is strictly done by phone. A website is planned but no official launch date was given.  

Here is the release letter:

Welcome to VRI*ety and an Exciting New World of Choices.

More Flexibility. Fresh Options. Enhanced Value.

There’s great news for the owners of VRI-managed resorts. VRI*ety is an internal exchange program that will transform the way you think about vacation exchange—and that’s fantastic news for you. As a global leader in resort management, Vacation Resorts International provides many innovative, valueadded benefits to timeshare resort owners. Now, through VRI*ety, owners at VRI-managed resorts will have incredible opportunities to make sought-after vacation choices from an expanded and constantly
growing network of affiliated destinations. By the end of 2008, as the internal exchange program grows, VRI*ety is expected to increase the number of participating resorts from 50 resorts today to more than 150, providing an entirely new spectrum of exclusive VRI owners exchange opportunities.

Benefits for a Bigger, Better Internal Exchange Program 

VRI*ety participants can expect an extraordinary array of benefits. Start off with no annual membership fees and exchange fees less than $100. And that’s just the beginning. You’ll have greater flexibility to schedule your vacation, and at select resorts, you can exchange for 3- or 4-night visits for a minimal fee. VRI*ety participants also have opportunities for exceptional deals on vacation rentals and other unique benefits. Plus, there’s an exclusive VRI owner service line to speak with VRI*ety Reservation Guides dedicated to offering personalized service.

Keep the new number handy, and make your vacation plans early by calling 1-888-203-1044. Our future plans include an enhanced web experience that will let you explore destinations and make your exchange reservations online. Until the new website is ready, the VRI*ety Reservation Guides are
available to help you with your vacation plans by phone. You can call VRI*ety Monday-Friday, 10 a.m.–7:30 p.m. EST, and Saturday, 11 a.m.–4 p.m. EST.

Extraordinary Extras to Enhance Your Vacation Search Experience 

RCI Subscribing Members will continue to enjoy many of RCI’s long-standing program features such as access to the extensive RCI exchange network of more than 4,000 resorts in over 100 countries. If you should happen to select a property in the VRI family of resorts, you’ll receive a $20 discount off the
standard RCI exchange fee. Plus you qualify for the VRI only discounted RCI Weeks membership fee rate of 3 years for the price of 2, a $51 savings.

With VRI*ety you’ll truly have more flexibility, fresh options and enhanced value providing the most enticing resort vacation experiences. Our expanded vacation exchange program with value-added benefits promises to make VRI*ety an irresistible opportunity for everyone.


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks, timeos2.

It is amazing how many words they use to say so little.  Which resorts are in the initial cadre?  I guess we call and ask if our resort is in or out?  

Well, at least it has started.  That is a plus.  

On a side note, we just got a confirmation certificate from II.  We exchanged our Cape Winds for a Cabana Club in Blaine, WA.  If VRI*ety were up and running, we might have tried to use it to go to Blackbird Lodge.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Bwolf said:


> thanks, timeos2.
> 
> It is amazing how many words they use to say so little.  Which resorts are in the initial cadre?  I guess we call and ask if our resort is in or out?
> 
> ...



They also released a guide with the resorts but I don't know how to post a pdf here.  Anyone have a way to link it?


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 23, 2008)

*VRI*ety Guide in PDF*

Here VRIetyguide.pdf is the guide in pdf (its a slow load - 3.5 MB file - sorry).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 23, 2008)

*Maybe Not Just Exactly.  (Not Always Anyway.)*




gravityrules said:


> There seems to be a tendency to sell, often at rock bottom prices, AFTER paying a special assessment.  If the SA has been paid, it seems to me that the probability of another SA is considerably lessened.


Through sheer blind chance & random dumb luck, we bought our 1st timeshare right after a special assessment had been completed, re-sold it right before another (bigger) special assessment labeled _Special Reserve Fund Enhancement_ was laid on, then bought back in safely once all the dust settled after completion of the _Special Reserve Fund Enhancement_ . 

If I tried to claim all that assessment-skipping _in_ & _out_ & _back in again_ were the result of clever analytical insight & shrewd timing, my big nose would grow to more prominent dimensions than it already has. 

Plus, I would not be able to keep a straight face while my lips were moving. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks, timeos2.


----------



## ausman (Feb 23, 2008)

The list is mainly MROP resorts with a few ORE resorts that were available to MROP owners.

Quckly scanning the list the only truely new VRI resorts I recognise is Brewster Green in MA, the Ft. Myers  Beach Club I may be one also.

Still, the process has started. Wonder why they don't just list all 150 with note "expected to be part of VRI exchange effective dd/mm/yyyy. "


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 23, 2008)

basham said:


> The list is mainly MROP resorts with a few ORE resorts that were available to MROP owners.
> 
> Quckly scanning the list the only truely new VRI resorts I recognise is Brewster Green in MA, the Ft. Myers  Beach Club I may be one also.
> 
> Still, the process has started. Wonder why they don't just list all 150 with note "expected to be part of VRI exchange effective dd/mm/yyyy. "



I'm guessing it's because the decision to join is made by the HOA Board at each individual resort, not by VRI.  Until specific HOA's act they really can not (and should not) assume anything.


----------



## KevJan (Feb 23, 2008)

Spoke with a vacation counselor today and was told they expect their new website to be fully functional in February 2009.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 25, 2008)

KevJan said:


> they expect their new website to be fully functional in February 2009.



2009!! Good grief! They can't get an online reservation system up before then? I guess I have a red week available now. Perhaps the thing to do is just call 'em and reserve something and deposit it somewhere I can see what it'll pull. 

Jim Ricks


----------

